# E3 2011 - Nintendo U



## Justin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Press Conferences*

*Konami*
*Passed - Was on June 2nd*
Watch archived version at Gametrailers

*Microsoft*
*Passed - Was on June 6th*
Watch archived version at Gametrailers
Watch archived version at Gamespot

* Electronic Arts*
*Passed - Was on June 6th*
Watch archived version at Gamespot

*Ubisoft*
*Passed - Was on June 6th*
Watch archived version at Gamespot

*Sony*
*Passed - Was on June 6th*
Watch archived version at Gamespot

*Nintendo*
*Passed - Was on June 7th*
Watch archived version at Nintendo.com
Watch archived version at Gamespot
​


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2011)

Justin said:


> *Nintendo*
> *June 7th*
> *9:00 AM PDT / 12:00 PM EDT*
> [/CENTER]



Skyward Sword news.

I'm waiting.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hopefully more footage or AC3DS and release date.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 1, 2011)

The one event I wait all year for... And I'll be on vacation for the entire time T_T. Guess I'll have to stick to highlight videos on Youtube xD But yeah, this should be an exciting one... Hoping for some Move news from Sony, Kinect news from Microsoft, and, of course, Wii 2 and 3DS news from Nintendo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be out of town for most of it, and driving back during Nintendo's conference. I expect news and other such coverage when I return.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting how Nintendo is getting their own day this year.  I'm expecting something big.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 1, 2011)

NINTENDO IS ALWAYS EARLY
WHY

at least i know i'll be able to see it

granted i wake up on time


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 1, 2011)

Seems like not long ago we had the last E3.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 1, 2011)

Save the best for last?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

What's on the 8th and 9th then?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What's on the 8th and 9th then?


 
Probably other publishers like Laughativison and Konami. 

Well, I get to see the majority of the conferences I want to see. Still in school during Nintendo's, hope it's on my easy day where I can just goof off.


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What's on the 8th and 9th then?


 
The actual show floor of the expo. It opens at noon after Nintendo's conference on the 7th.

Also, Konami is doing their own "Pre-E3 Show" June 2nd 5PM PDT/8PM EDT. http://www.konami.com/e3/


----------



## VantagE (Jun 1, 2011)

I am for sure going to watch most of it


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Interesting how Nintendo is getting their own day this year.  I'm expecting something big.


 Give us a board for E3??


----------



## Conor (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll be watching Xbox and Nintendo's conferences. Possibly EA too, hopefully they will have some new information about FIFA12.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2011)

So I'm gonna make us a TBT E3 Nintendo bingo card. For those who don't know what I'm talking about look at this: http://www.joystiq.com/2010/06/21/e3-2010-nintendo-bingo-results/

Basically we need to make a list of possible announcements, some likely and some not so likely. Try to make a balance of the two. We want some crazy unlikely ones too. Something like Project Cafe revealed is a likely one while something like Luigi's Mansion 3DS isn't so much. I've come up with some starter ones, post any you have to add to the list!

- AC 3DS detailed
- Pikmin 3 detailed
- Metriod 3DS revealed
- Brand new Nintendo IP

(also if someone else wants to make Microsoft or Sony ones please go ahead!)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know where else the Konami show is being streamed? Their website is hit and miss here.

Nevermind. http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-konami/714570

Metal Gear Solid HD Collection: 2,3, and Peace Walker to be out in November. Trophies AND ACHIEVEMENTS(Meaning 360) added
Zone of Enders HD Collection: ZOE 1 and 2


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 2, 2011)

i wanna hear good things from nintendo.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Hoping for some AC:3DS, Paper Mario, Pokemon typing DS thing ans perhaps a tiny amount of Ocarina of time. Some Skyward sowrd release date/info too. If this happens. I will be happy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2011)

ARE YOU HYPED YET?! =P


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I was hyped before the image :3


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't wait for Sony's.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 5, 2011)

my thoughts on this subject:


----------



## Conor (Jun 5, 2011)

My body is ready


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoop whoop 6 June tomorrow. eShop!!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Whoop whoop 6 June tomorrow. eShop!!!


 
I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

*Microsoft Press Conference LIVE at 9:30AM PST/12:30PM EDT!*

*
Microsoft E3 
Press Conference LIVE!


It's over!

WHERE TO WATCH

Watch archived version at GameTrailers
Watch archived version at Gamespot


*​


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2011)

Or you can watch it on TV on Spike.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 6, 2011)

Cannot wait, probably won't watch it but will look forward to reading what everybody announced.

Also going to be funny seeing how many people take a shot at Sony over their PSN hack


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

*announce YouTube on Xbox*
*loud applause*
*announce Bing on Xbox*
*silence*


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo Combat Evolved Anniversary!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4. WAT. Anyways, I'm going to be away for these next two conferences so I'm pre-posting them now. I'll be back for Sony hopefully.

*
Electronic Arts and Ubisoft E3 
Press Conference LIVE!


It's over!

WHERE TO WATCH
Electronic Arts
Watch archived version at Gamespot
Ubisoft
Watch archived version at Gamespot


*​


----------



## Conor (Jun 6, 2011)

Oooh Halo 4, looks decent.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2011)

My IGN feed froze.


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

UGH! Everything is blocked at my school!!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, I've updated all my posts with the latest information for the upcoming conferences. Gotta go now, I'll be back here for Sony's!


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I found some of the highlights. MINECRAFT WUUUHHH!?!?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 6, 2011)

kinect's e3 conference was kinda lame
can't wait to see the 360's, though


----------



## Thunder (Jun 6, 2011)

WHATIMISSWHATIMISS


----------



## Conor (Jun 6, 2011)

Anything good from EA yet, I haven't been watching.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2011)

Conor said:


> Anything good from EA yet, I haven't been watching.


 
Not really :/


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 6, 2011)

Conor said:


> Anything good from EA yet, I haven't been watching.


 
"LIGHTSABRE ON!"

best moment so far.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2011)

Minecraft is the only thing from microsoft's conference I want.

And I really want it


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2011)

That Disneyland presentation was pretty awkward.

"Fist... bump."


----------



## SockHead (Jun 6, 2011)

The new Tomb Raider looks really good though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 6, 2011)

SockHead said:


> The new Tomb Raider looks really good though.


 except it isn't so much tomb raider as it is an open world game with a female protagonist


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I am really excited about that uhmm ,overstrike was it? Looks like it will be pretty neat! Trailer was funnier than well alot of things lol.


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

Tintin


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2011)

Ubisoft is one giant cringe 

EDIT: OH MY GOD THIS BLUESHIRTED MAN MAKES EVERYTHING AWKWARD WHY IS HE HEREE?????


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

His sound effects omg


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2011)

IM TALKIN' ASSASSINS CREEEEEED


Ugh, Im not sure if he really works for ubisoft, but if he does he deserves to be fired instantly.


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

He's trying too hard to get the crowd into everything.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2011)

UBISOFT LOVES YA!!!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 6, 2011)

TOM CALANCY'S GHOST REECAWN


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

Dunno if this has been posted yet...
Here's the live coverage from GameTrailers: http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, I'm back. Updating all the posts and stuff now...


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

*
Sony E3 
Press Conference LIVE!
*

*It's over!

WHERE TO WATCH
Watch archive at Gamespot
*​


----------



## Morkie (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....Sony is late.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2011)

Couple of us are on the IRC! Come join us!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> Couple of us are on the IRC! Come join us!


 
IRC is for all the cool kids. We've been chatting about E3 all day~


----------



## Princess (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed inFamous 2 ;__;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks epic.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2011)

Chloe and Elena are back.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> *
> Sony E3
> Press Conference LIVE!
> *
> ...


 
Thank you for that. <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Chloe and Elena are back.


 
^^

I dunno why everyone hated Ubisoft Blue Shirt guy. He's a lot better than the guy last year, all he did was flirt with Shawn White and put journalists/viewers to sleep.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2011)

PS Vita will only be $250. Or $300 for 3G version.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> PS Vita will only be $250. Or $300 for 3G version.


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

^ I lol'd


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

*Nintendo Press Conference LIVE at 9:00AM PST/ Noon EDT!*

*
Nintendo E3 
Press Conference LIVE!





LIVE CHAT WITH OTHER TBTERS!
Watch and discuss the Nintendo conference live with your fellow TBT'ers on the IRC live! We won't bite. Click here to go to the IRC!

TIMES!





WHERE TO WATCH!
Watch live at Nintendo.com
Watch live at GameTrailers
Watch live at Gamespot
Watch live at IGN

BONUS! TBT E3 NINTENDO BINGO!
I took the time to create an E3 bingo for everyone's enjoyment. It's simple and easy to play. Just watch the conference with the bingo next to you and when something on the bingo card is announced or shown X it off! If you get all 5 in a row, BINGO!





*​


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm really interested to see everything Nintendo will show.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

Justin said:


> *
> Nintendo E3
> Press Conference LIVE!
> 
> ...


 
Was gonna say "I think tomorrow would be a good day to chuck a sickie" but 2am.... No thanks. I'll go to school and hope this thread informs me!


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Fire Emblem! Fire Emblem!

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

Should I stay up and watch it or not?


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Added a Bingo card that I created into the post! Enjoy. Going to bed now, see you all in 8 hours.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks good, but I doubt the 3DSi/3DSlite/3DS+ will happen, but would be nice


----------



## Elliot (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel pretty late for this lol..
I watched Microsoft's.. I was not excited much, eh. Lots of Kinect talkk.. Time to watch EA's now.. (I feel so late but it's worth it!


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Justin said:


> BONUS! TBT E3 NINTENDO BINGO!
> I took the time to create an E3 bingo for everyone's enjoyment. It's simple and easy to play. Just watch the conference with the bingo next to you and when something on the bingo card is announced or shown X it off! If you get all 5 in a row, BINGO!



I see the bingo card went well. 

Staying up to watch E3. It's around 12MN when it happens here.

edit : I'll be in the IRC.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2011)

Vita only costs 250 (insert currency units)???

3DS is in big trouble without a big push from nintendo today :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2011)

Meh, but the Vita and the 3Ds are two completely different things. The only real similarity is touch screen controls. You really can't compare the two.


----------



## Wish (Jun 7, 2011)

Staying at home from school to watch this


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Looks good, but I doubt the 3DSi/3DSlite/3DS+ will happen, but would be nice


 
Dude the 3DS just came out. I'm sure you know the only reason the DS Lite was made was due to an oversight is a better design for the DS, but Nintendo wanted to make it clear this time they worked as hard as they could to design the 3DS.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Meh, but the Vita and the 3Ds are two completely different things. The only real similarity is touch screen controls. You really can't compare the two.


 
Yes you can.
Two identically priced handheld game systems?

If Sony comes out with some good games for this thing intends in big trouble.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 7, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Yes you can.
> Two identically priced handheld game systems?
> 
> If Sony comes out with some good games for this thing intends in big trouble.


 





Dude face it, this is going to be just like PSP/PS3, Sony has zero marketing skills. Though at least Nintendo will have some good competition.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsoft's conference sucked except for some games (Halo 4 is interesting, same goes with Minecraft)
Sony's conference had a lot more better games but the presentation was boring.
I'm hoping Nintendo will have a good conference with more info on the "project cafe" console that's been rumored.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Dude face it, this is going to be just like PSP/PS3, Sony has zero marketing skills. Though at least Nintendo will have some good competition.


 you're taking your pre-existing beliefs into this gen?

well then i think we should all just look back at how the game boy advance just dominated sales... *hint hint*


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)

Everyone be in the IRC during the show!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2011)

LESS THAN TWO HOURS!! MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> LESS THAN TWO HOURS!! MY BODY IS READY.


 wait
so it isn't starting in < 30 minutes?

i should just go back to sleep
pshch.


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Less than an hour to go!


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Does it start at 12 eastern?


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> Does it start at 12 eastern?


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> Does it start at 12 eastern?


 
Indeed so!

Starts in 23 minutes for anyone confused about timezones!


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

What's the best place to watch it online?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> What's the best place to watch it online?


 
I use GameTrailers because some of the others ones are too slow for me.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 7, 2011)

Ign is pretty good, if you can get a connection. (If it doesn't load in 30 seconds F5 the page until you see a proper video)

Also: I'm so excited for nintendo its not even funny, I'm not entirely sure why, the only thing I know I want is Skyward Sword :/


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2011)

Luigi's Mansion 3DS, make it happen Nintendo.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

AND WE'RE LIVE! JOIN US IN IRC FOR LIVECHAT!


----------



## Morkie (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo is going to win this.


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Four Swords free download!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wii U looks epic


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2011)

They made Luigi's mansion happen! 

Excited about the 3DS stuff, dunno about the Wii U yet, I need more information.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

...
No
Pikmin
3

ndfkjsbhdkfjbhsdiufhsdiufhsduhfvesfhesiufhsueiofhweoiuhjeou;afhi


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

No AC. </3


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU blew my mind. Now I can still play when someone else is on the TV. 

And best thing about the conference? Madden is hardcore on Nintendo again. I was a bit disappointed by the lack of new games announced, but hey, the console makes up for it. (But why no new trailers for Paper Mario or AC?)


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone catch the Mario Party 9 and Kirby logos?

And does anyone want to make bets on how long it will be until we actually see those new Smash Bros?


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> Anyone catch the Mario Party 9 and Kirby logos?
> 
> And does anyone want to make bets on how long it will be until we actually see those new Smash Bros?


 
Next year. D:

I did catch a AC logo.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> And does anyone want to make bets on how long it will be until we actually see those new Smash Bros?


 
Late 2013. It's way too soon. Seems like they've barely started developing or not at all yet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2011)

As soon Luigi's Mansion comes out on Gamestop.com for preorders, I know where my money'll go.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2011)

oooh metro, looks fun. as for me, I want this really badly, but I still await a pricetag.


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid Icarus. 

Mario Kart looked a little . . . too cliche?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 7, 2011)

DYING.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

i think that was an awful presentation for a decent showing

we all knew what they were going to bring to the table, but they really went ass-backwards about saying there was a new console

still, looks decent at least.  not that i play home consoles much anymore.  baww.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah confusing presentation... almost though it was JUST a new controller.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Yeah confusing presentation... almost though it was JUST a new controller.


 but it wasn't

it was confusing because they only centrally showed the controller

there is a new system, but they focused on the controller


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Bunch of trailers! LIKE ANIMAL CROSSING


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Mario Kart looks like Diddy Kong Racing 3DS.

And wow, I'm really liking the new style for AC3DS. Swimming!


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2011)

Swimming on AC looks good, swimming to other islands possibly?


----------



## Morkie (Jun 7, 2011)

When is Animal Crossing coming out!? Was there any news about it today?


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Morkie said:


> When is Animal Crossing coming out!? Was there any news about it today?


 
It had no mentioned at the conference. This trailer just showed up on Japan''s Nintendo website.


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Paper Mario Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOtaIMxLgU8&feature=player_embedded

Mario Party 9 Screens: http://gameusagi.com/?p=1904


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lsCNbiXTb0&feature=relmfu driver


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

Conor said:


>


 
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD (wow, I'm being very articulate today)


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2011)

MISSING STUFF WHILE AT SCHOOL
COME BACK HERE
GET OVERWHELMED

Wants:
- Mario Kart 3D
- PAPER MARIO YESSSS
- Kirby Wii
- AC3DS
- Luigi's Mansion 2
- Super Mario 3D


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

This is confusing. o.o

So many of the games weren't shown at E3, yet there are video's popping out.


----------



## Brad (Jun 7, 2011)

The WiiU controller looks we-todd-ed.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 7, 2011)

rafren said:


> This is confusing. o.o
> 
> So many of the games weren't shown at E3, yet there are video's popping out.


 Nintendo does that a lot.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2011)

Brad said:


> The WiiU controller looks we-todd-ed.


 
We didn't todd Ed.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2011)

Bingo results are in!







So close.


----------



## Brad (Jun 8, 2011)

This year will be better for gaming than '07!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2011)

They announced a Pikmin 3??


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ricano said:


> They announced a Pikmin 3??


 
At the Round Table.  For Wii U!  (was originally going to be for Wii)


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> At the Round Table.  For Wii U!  (was originally going to be for Wii)


And probably as a launch title as they said that it was pretty far along already. (it's a continuation of the Pikmin 3 Wii development it seems)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the only thing from E3 this year I really want is PSVita. Wii U looks kinda meh, that controller looks pretty painful.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting videos since I couldn't be bothered being awake at 2am.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Justin said:


>



Wow, thats preety cool


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 8, 2011)

There's even a 3D Tetris coming out for 3DS, which looks like the Tetris for VirtualBoy except you can actually tell what you're looking at. I'm almost positive Nintendo has this itch to go back and make better versions of their failed products.
Well I mean except for Game & Watch, that was actually kinda successful wasn't it?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> At the Round Table.  For Wii U!  (was originally going to be for Wii)


 shiggy leaked two games today, right?
and he gave not a single ****, that day.
e3 2011. never forget the great knowledge captain shiggy bestowed upon us.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 8, 2011)

Wii U look's pretty neat, i can't wait when it comes out. I hope we get a discount if we switched our wii for the Wii U


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Wii U look's pretty neat, i can't wait when it comes out. I hope we get a discount if we switched our wii for the Wii U


 
Nintendo providing upgrade pricing or in any way offering a discount? hahaha. That's a good joke.


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 8, 2011)

Justin said:


> Nintendo providing upgrade pricing or in any way offering a discount? hahaha. That's a good joke.


 
Gamestop let people trade in past DS models for a much lower price on the 3DS, I think that's what he was talking about.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> Gamestop let people trade in past DS models for a much lower price on the 3DS, I think that's what he was talking about.


 
Oh right, Gamestop. I suppose you could do that. Well, the way he worded it seemed like he meant Nintendo to me.


----------

